# Anyone know of a jetter for sale?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking for a 35/3K or a 18/4K trailer or truck jetter. 

Thanks


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check the cleaner magazine.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They have a few, I was just hoping for more choices.
Thanks


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I looked extensively for a couple of years before buying new. Not a lot out there ever. I think Mongoose occasionally has trade ins.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a 35/2k that needs a loving home


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I have a 35/2k that needs a loving home


35 gallons per minute,, that cracks me up. Loving home? Lol


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just rarely use it anymore. I used to do tons of work for municipalities but most of them have gotten their own vactors. It's a manhole to manhole machine for 8" and above. Even at 2000psi the warthog will chop roots.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I just rarely use it anymore. I used to do tons of work for municipalities but most of them have gotten their own vactors. It's a manhole to manhole machine for 8" and above. Even at 2000psi the warthog will chop roots.



1" hose?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a sewer pipe lining machine, whole set up, not used much in Chicagoland Craigslist....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Looking for a 35/3K or a 18/4K trailer or truck jetter.
> 
> Thanks


I do have a plumber friend here near Brenham looking to sell an 18gpm/4k psi US Jetters trailer jetter. He's looking for $8500. Want pics sent to you? He called me to see if I was interested, which I am but I don't have the money for that. I told him I would let others know.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I do have a plumber friend here near Brenham looking to sell an 18gpm/4k psi US Jetters trailer jetter. He's looking for $8500. Want pics sent to you? He called me to see if I was interested, which I am but I don't have the money for that. I told him I would let others know.



How many hours on it? That's a good price.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

DesertOkie said:


> 1" hose?


3/4

I've never tried it but been told 1" hose would give you 65gpm at 2k

You would need to be hooked directly to a hydrant or you would run out too quick to clean anything. Tank is 600 gallons


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Or you switch out the pump to 18gpm 4000 psi.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Thank you for the link, checked it out, I found what I was looking for, but it is a flat grid, which is what they have, and it vacuum locks and drains like pooo
> 
> I will continue my wait, I searched everywhere, it appears Native Trails is the only place to get one.........so far, I have an idea to manufacture my own, change the design a little, patent it and have it american made:thumbsup:


Not sure. I'll holler at him today and get some details


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Or you switch out the pump to 18gpm 4000 psi.


I'm not putting that kind of money into this thing. It would be great at those specs. But that's for someone else


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Checked with my friend. I was wrong. Its a 14GPM 4K psi US jet with 500' of 1/2" hose. 5 nozzles including penetrator, flusher, root rat and spinner nozzle. 200 gal tank, I think, I forgot to ask. 330 hours.

He is supposed to send me some photos and I will post them on here when I get them.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

An upside to a new machine is,, when the customers complain about price you just tell them, hey man, I paid 50 large plus for that bad boy, it commands a premium price. Or they just see it all sparkling etc and get it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> An upside to a new machine is,, when the customers complain about price you just tell them, hey man, I paid 50 large plus for that bad boy, it commands a premium price. Or they just see it all sparkling etc and get it.



Mine doesn't sparkle anymore. 😟
Too busy jetting to clean it. 😝
I'm already contemplating my second one 👍


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> Mine doesn't sparkle anymore. 😟
> Too busy jetting to clean it. 😝
> I'm already contemplating my second one 👍


Hire a detailer.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> 3/4
> 
> I've never tried it but been told 1" hose would give you 65gpm at 2k
> 
> You would need to be hooked directly to a hydrant or you would run out too quick to clean anything. Tank is 600 gallons


The last place I worked we ran a process waist line at a paper mill. It ran from 3' to 6' with around 10Kgpm. We ran a Serco 65/2k and filled it with two 35gpm pipehunters when we could not reach a hydrant. The 65GPM cleans city lines great but your not making a turn.


----------

